# My derpy old man Viktor



## Meskhenet (Mar 31, 2012)

here he is playing by the window in the dining area


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Viktor is quite the handsome fellow, thanks for sharing his pic!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Viktor looks like he wants to know who is behind that camera! 
Very cute.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

He is a handsome fellow...


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm in love!!! What a gorgeous boy


----------



## flyingfluff (Sep 24, 2010)

Aww! He's very handsome! Looks like he's posing for the camera!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

What a beautiful picture of a gorgeous budgie!


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

What a great photo and a lovely bird


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Viktor is one good looking bird!


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Great photo. He's very handsome!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Your Viktor is truly very curious by the looks of him here, he is a nice m:budgie:utation.


----------

